# I need health waiver advise



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is there anyone has been through health waiver??


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have applied 820 defecto patner visa I hv done my medical. Bt I would fail with medicals and I have to go through via health waiver.. Does anyone know what will happen if my treatment cost is more then $35000 for 5 years .. Will I b refused .. 😔 will b sent bck to home coz I would b burden on the country .. M fulfilling all other requirements for visa .. Even I hv been wid my partner from last 5 years .. We have registered our relationship in 2011.. Does dibp won't count all these thingz 😔. Plz anyone has any information abt this . Thanx for reading my post


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Jim, I don't know anything about waivers but you would be much better posting this in the immigration section. Someone with experience in this area is much more likely to see your post there.

Best if luck


----------



## jim3205 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks mate I did nt knw wher did I post as I m so stressed


----------

